# Help Finding Extra Small Pad Holder



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am getting so excited about going to Hilton Head next month! I just bought a cute little pink plaid play yard for my girls to play and sleep in during the trip. However, if I put even a small sized pad holder, it takes up too much room in the crate. The smallest pad holder I've seen is at least 17". The play yard I bought is extra small at only 36" in diameter, which is perfect for my girls and is plenty of room for their bed, food and water, and toys. At the 99 cents store I can buy these wonderful, very small pads that are about 12" x 12", which are perfect for the play yard. However, Pippa likes to play with the potty pads and I don't want her shredding them and risk an injury with the plastic. For traveling purposes I wouldn't use reusable pads. Does anyone have any ideas or know of anything that would work?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

No ideas, but I'm really looking forward to seeing you and the girls next month.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

These are the two small ones that I can find....

1) IRIS Puppy and Dog Training Pad Holder (Small)
18.8 x 15.9
http://www.amazon.com/Iris-FT-500-Small-Protection-Training/dp/B0006ABVG6/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1344907067&sr=1-2&keywords=IRIS+Puppy+and+Dog+Training+Pad+Holder+small


2) Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training
20"x 16"
Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training Size 20"x 16" | eBay


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am bringing my soft sided playpen and soft crate. I do not use a pad holder, Whitney is ususally good at getting on the pad. Looking forward to seeing you at HH.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I have a tray I can bring that is 12 X 15". You could overlap 2 of your 12" pads in the tray..a little masking tape may help, too. I would be happy to bring it for you, if you think this could work. Just let me know.:wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Jackie, I have a tray I can bring that is 12 X 15". You could overlap 2 of your 12" pads in the tray..a little masking tape may help, too. I would be happy to bring it for you, if you think this could work. Just let me know.:wub:


Oh wow, I ever seen a tray that small. Do you mind telling what that? Can you please send me a link to that? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh wow, I ever seen a tray that small. Do you mind telling what that? Can you please send me a link to that? Thanks a bunch!


I got it at Petco


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I would just use duck tape to secure the pad while in HH.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

April, I'll measure inside the crate and see how that pad holder will fit. If it's going to be too large, I might try painter's tape (I worry that duck tape will secure it too well). I'll get back to you after I've had a chance to measure the space. Thanks for all the recommendations everyone!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My friend bought a small 36" canvas pen for use at the dog shows. We put it up next to our chairs with an extra large pee pad under it (we don't put the floor in it). That works fine. It's their own personal pee pee area ....ringside!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I don't plan to use it for just an area to go potty-- it will be their sleeping and eating place too (I'll remove the pad when they eat). That's why I love these tiny little pads (and really, how big does one need to be when my dogs are 3 and 4 pounds, LOL) But, having a holder for these super small pads would be really helpful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- most of the show breeders and handlers use Duck tape to secure and it comes up just fine.


----------

